# Arrangements in the Event of your Death?



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering how many of you had made arrangements for your animals in the event of your death. The recent death of my mother and husband put this in my head. My family members and friends, by and large, are not dog people and the one who do like animals are either strapped financially or have too many other responsibilities. I know that my family would do their best to find Newlie a good home, but I did not want to take a chance that Newlie might end up with someone who would hurt him or not take care of him. So, I talked to Newlie's trainer about this (He has a soft spot for Newlie, I can tell.) and he agreed that he would take Newlie as his own if something were to happen to me. I told my family about this and that his name and number are on my phone. I do feel better now that this is settled.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes. I have contingencies. I also have money in my estate set aside for their care. You need to make it official. Put it in writing, cause if worst case happens your family will be distraught and not thinking clearly.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I really need to get on this!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had many surgeries in the last few years. ( I just got out of one last Sunday.) I have a very good friend that loves german shepherds and loves my dogs. I told my relatives that if anything happens to me to call her. That's really the most I made plans for the future.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Yes. I have contingencies. I also have money in my estate set aside for their care. You need to make it official. Put it in writing, cause if worst case happens your family will be distraught and not thinking clearly.


Yes, I need to make a new will anyway because, of course, my original will left everything to my husband. When I do that, I will put it in writing about Newlie and also set some money aside for his care.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

In the event of my death, my male stays with my husband and my female will most likely go to a friend to either keep or find an appropriate home (she's a little too much dog for my husband right now... but in time that will likely change). In the event my husband and I pass at the same time, my male goes to my parents and my female goes to said friend. I also have money set aside for their care.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

If I go Bo stays wife my wife and kid, if we all ho he goes to my sister. She loves dogs and then like that down the line. Last would be the rescue I volunteer with.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona goes to her favorite aunt. She was going to go back to her breeder, because he loves her. But Fiona has bonded with my good friend. Every time Fiona sees her, she has a conversation with her. It is so cute, but people at work get mad when she barks. She is just talking to her friend.


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

I have made arrangements with friends who will be active with my dogs if something were to happen to me. I also have a life insurance policy for their care.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

It didn't occur to me but I'm certainly thinking about it now! This may be something I will discuss with the breeder. I love my family, but none them would be equipped for a high drive GSD. I know many breeders have a first right of refusal policy should you voluntarily give up the dog, I imagine many would extend this to if you died and had to involuntarily as well. If my future breeder is open to it I would have my future dog go back to them I imagine. If not, I hope to make some very solid friends in when I get my pup and start Schutzhund so perhaps one of them would want my pup. I'm only 23 and just starting out in life/my career so it's something that hadn't really occurred to me. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

If something happens to me, I know my BF will keep Ruger. (He's even joked if we ever split, I can leave my boy with him, he wont mind lol). He did tell me he'd ask my friend to take my cats. I haven't made any "official" plans though regarding it.


----------



## Marcm157 (Jan 19, 2015)

I lost my father last March and he made no estate plans. He had a Golden who meant the world to him and just prior to his passing he made me promise to find her a good home. It was very difficult but I placed her with a relative. It made me think, I have a living trust and all estate planning is done but I neglected to arrange for my dogs. Its sad that it took losing my dad to get me to think about it but I am glad it prompted me to act.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

For those who have already set money aside, do you mind sharing how you came up with a dollar figure? Like so much per year based upon life expectancy?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I haven't officially made any arrangements but I know if something ever happened to me my husband would take care of whatever pet I had, if something happened to him I'm sure his parents would take care of it. Worst case scenario I'm sure my parents would take care of it. I hope that would never happen though.


----------

